# Mamba 1 cell esc do not buy- switch to novak or hobbywing



## sam1481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I called castle creations for a esc issue that was easily avoided if the company cared about people who buy their products. The firmware that came pre installed was version 1.32. The issue was when the car was placed on the track, it would not go unless you slowly eased on the throttle. In the air the throttle worked perfect, the problem only occurred when the car was under load. A brand new esc out of the box with 1.32 installed also did this. After speaking with tech support, they told me that I had to run version 1.26 with the 1 cell esc. 1.29 also works. When I asked why the wrong firmware comes pre-installed on the esc new out of the box, they had no answer and didn't seem to care at all. This is bullshit that a company sells ESC's with firmware on them that is defective and does not tell customers that. Anyone who has ever sent in an esc to them for repair with version 1.32 and up probably did not have a problem with the esc, just wrong firmware. So anyone who has paid castle $80 for a replacement with this issue has been ripped off. They are pocketing our money and "repairing" esc's with no issues, just wrong firmware. I advise everyone to switch to Novak, Tekin or Hobbywing. Better customer support and way less issues. I have used mamba's for years and have never had problems until newer firmware was released. This is purely a way for the company to make lots of extra $$$ on repairs that do not need to be made. BUYER BEWARE


----------



## SuperTruck (Nov 27, 2010)

The firmware is not a problem for everyone, I just happened to fix YOUR problem. I myself run 1.32 as well as most of the people I know. There is obviously something else wrong, and without them having ALL of your components on their test bench to figure it out, its pretty difficult to guess. As far as other companies having better customer support, ive had worse issues with both tekin and novak. Electronics fail, no rhyme or reason, it just happens.


----------



## sam1481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The issue is that they told me to run version 1.26 for it to work properly. Then when I asked why 1.32 was installed from the factory, they had no answer. If this was stated on their website, which support said it was not and they will add it, this could have been avoided. Also when you plug your esc into a computer and a pop up says a new firmware version is available, most people without knowing it will cause an issue, will update to the newest version. It should be stated somewhere on their website which it is not. That is my main issue with them


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

sam1481 said:


> The issue is that they told me to run version 1.26 for it to work properly. Then when I asked why 1.32 was installed from the factory, they had no answer. If this was stated on their website, which support said it was not and they will add it, this could have been avoided. Also when you plug your esc into a computer and a pop up says a new firmware version is available, most people without knowing it will cause an issue, will update to the newest version. It should be stated somewhere on their website which it is not. That is my main issue with them


Like Daryl said I had the same problem with mine I could gdt someone to push my car and it would fire up and fly till I stopped or bumped something then it would take 2 min to get back to speed .anyway I can feel your frustrations I called and the guy ask me what gear I was running I told him and right off he said that will never run that gear now I been racing for 35 years and have seen a few problems in my life but this one is crazy I was running the same gear that the other 17 speed controls we had sold in the last month I forget his name really dont matter because if you call the others you will get a computer or an answering machine so theres none of them with good support I think your problem might be that you think you are going to get tech support like mcpappy its not going to happen unless you call mcpappy but keep in mind that these speed controls are among the best for racing I promise along with hobby wing 3.1 for 1 cell racing and there support is very good too . So just send it in and they will make it right for you I am sure all the cars in the a mains at the snow birds had them in there car for sure. When mine come back it was well worth the wait. Have a good day


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have never had a problem talking to a person at Novak, Tekin, or Castle. Yes you must go through a computer system first but that is true of almost every company anymore. Not great but it is what it is. I have had issues with all three companies and all were resolved over the phone with a tech support person. 

Since this problem doesn't seem to exist with every ESC it would not work for Castle to post a statement without trying to qualify it. If they didn't give significant details it would imply that it was an issue with every one of the ESCs.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Im sure that Castle who sells runs of 10,000 units will miss your 1 speedo a year ... RUn the 1.29 filmware and you willl have no issues .They are going to make some changes but they wil be based on new tech .... Sorry you had an issue with a bad tech support employee ... There is a CASTLE thread on here try asking in a nice way what to do and see how they respond.. iM sure you were upset and I can see why but they sell more speedos in a month than all other combined ..

I hope you get the results you are looking for to solve this issue ..


If you need TEAM support to resolve PM me and I will call CASTLE AND GE THIS RESOLVED.

ROCKET


----------



## sam1481 (Mar 26, 2013)

You are right, the tech support guy was very rude and not helpful at all and that sparked the thread. I was more angry at them telling me they were unaware of any issue like this because obviously this has happened to lots of people. It happened to 3 people at my track that updated to 1.46 when it came out. There is no way they have never heard of the issue. Plus I bought a brand new one last Wednesday with 1.32 installed on it and it did not work properly right out of the box until I found out that I had to run 1.29. I was more angry about wasting money on a new one when all there needed to be was a little knowledge passed on to customers to run 1.29 with no issues.


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

I own like 4 of those ESC. I do run the 1.29 version of the software because I have my settings save in it. (For open I only have the one setting) I saved that file and down load when I run open and turn off the cheat mode when I run blinky. Its pretty easy.

I don't know who you called but I have had no issues with these ESC's. I still have a 2 cell version that I converted. The only time I screw them up is when I plug them in backwards. And thats on me. But they are hard to kill and they are competitive and the price is right. I can pay $120 shipped and run with a $200+ ESC. 

Yeah I am a fan. I have met the rep they send to the birds every year and he is really great to talk to and very helpful. Pemberton is a rep for Castle and he is very helpfull too.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737

The only approved firmware for the mmp for blinky is v 1.26


----------



## sam1481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Firmware set back to 1.26. No problems anymore. 

Some of you aren't understanding the main issue here. I sent back 2 mamba's to castle for repair, Paid for them to be fixed, they sent me 2 back with 1.32 installed and did not work and had the same problem as the two I sent in for repair until someone told me to go down in firmware. 

Instead of taking my money for "repairing" them, they could have just told me to downgrade the firmware to 1.26 and saved me $160. But why would they do that. On the phone they said they were unaware of this issue which is bullshit because lots of people had the same issue dating back to a couple years ago according to the support forum. There is no way they were unaware of this issue.

A club racer that races once a week does not have the knowledge to ignore the pop up on the Castle Link software that says " New Firmware Upgrade Available". Almost anyone that doesn't race for a living will update their esc and have issues, send it in for repair when it does not need repair, and waste $$$.

The issue is the customer support, Not the product.


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

TOM MAR said:


> http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737
> 
> The only approved firmware for the mmp for blinky is v 1.26


oops i will change that. It cant make a difference they don't tech it.


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

I get it Sam. I would hate to throw away $160. 

If I have a problem I go to Hobby Talk first (unless I see smoke). Really this forum has made my cars better over the last 2 years. (Thanks Dave Mayhew and Matt & Matt From KCM)

I go right to the product support and someone always helps. And at the track I will take it to one of the fast guys (like Tom Pedano) who have their lap top handy and have them look at it for me....just to make sure its not something that i did.


----------

